# Feeding RAW BONES-Do you separate your dogs



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't feed raw bones, but I do occasionally allow my dogs to have compressed rawhides. Maybe every 3 months or so they get them for about 30 minutes. I don't have to separate them, they know that they have to go to "their" places. When I am handing them out, man they scatter and run for their places ASAP. LOL

If I fed raw bones, I would have to find them new places to chew them because I am sure that they are really messy. But I also know that my dogs would love them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

When I first brought Caue home I had to pick up all of the toys for a few months due to aggression issues. I have slowly introduced lower value toys and now have the whole gamit down. New raw bones still cause some growling but haven't had any fights in a while.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

fostermom said:


> ...When I am handing them out, man they scatter and run for their places ASAP. LOL!


LOL-I can just picture that in my mind & that's funny, LOL! There they go to their own secret spots, LOL.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We seperate always for anything that high value.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

No, I'm very fortunate in that I do not need to separate my boys. They have their pecking order down pat and work with each other very well in sharing.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep we separate Tysen and the Westie. Usually just have them in different rooms.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope! I have 5 dogs and do not seperate them for chewing, playing, eating etc. I will not have dogs that do not get along. Thats just the way it is in this house. Any and all snarking comes from only me


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have Daisy but I voted yes, always. She's not at all accustomed to sharing. I know her well enough to know she could get real touchy with another dog about bones.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Although Max and Layla don't live in the same home, they are together almost daily, and Layla has no problem sharing things, but Max is another story...we have to keep her far away with high value items and dinner!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Oaklys Dad*



Oaklys Dad said:


> When I first brought Caue home I had to pick up all of the toys for a few months due to aggression issues. I have slowly introduced lower value toys and now have the whole gamit down. New raw bones still cause some growling but haven't had any fights in a while.


You are a good Dad. You know your boys well.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Storee generally gets to have a bone by herself, she's still going through the teen stage of things and she'll take the other two's bones and then they have none. The other two are fine together.

Lana


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Jagger can be a resource guarder with anything high value. I don't actually separate them but I do give them to the dogs on opposite sides of a room where they stay until they're done chewing. I don't tell them to stay in those spots, they just do. I take them away when the first one quits.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't feed raw bones, but have given my two marrow bones. They respected each other and never did we have an issue with either of them being protective over the bone. I'm not sure what would happen if they were to eat something like chicken with the bone, but Shadow can't eat most common meats anywho.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine have never quarreled over anything, not even bones. They all get one and are content with their own. Occasionally someone finishes one before another, and decides they need seconds, and the slow poke will either give it up, or take it elsewhere and the beggar doesn't press the issue.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ash said:


> Nope! I have 5 dogs and do not seperate them for chewing, playing, eating etc. I will not have dogs that do not get along. Thats just the way it is in this house. Any and all snarking comes from only me


Ditto Ash( though 3 dogs instead of 5).


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My jack russell was was quite food agressive with Diesel with anything high value so I always seperated them when they had bones. Now I seperate Diesel and Willow not because of food aggression but because Willow would try and bolt down her bone to see if Diesel would leave any of his. If they are on their own then she takes her time with it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Definitely... and they eat crated. Why would you let a dog eat raw meat on your floor or god forbid they take it on the furniture. Gross! It's as much for that reason as for avoiding fights.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

An old dust sheet goes down on our living room floor and the dogs are happy to knaw on raw bones side by side...they always go at them for an hour or so and then swap over...never had a growl between them...


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my lot would kill each other so totally different rooms only thin they do fiht over


----------

